# Upgrade your pee bottles



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

Guys, have you ever peed all over yourself because you're refilling a Mountain Dew bottle and your aim was off?

Have you ever gotten hepatitis from a Holiday gas station bathroom?

Well my friend, those days are over. Introducing ride-share pee bags (sponsored by Ziploc).









Holds up to a gallon of pee! Leak proof slider technology! Discrete and super stealth! Pee bottles rolling on the floor can get caught up in the brake and gas pedals; causing injury!

Say no more to hepatitis!
Get streak bonus while drinking as much energy drinks as you want! Upgrade your ride-share game to da NEXT LEVEL nawimsayin.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I would rather just get out at a red light and pee on the car next to me

Also if I get gas at your gas station and go inside to use the bathroom and it's out of order its my right as an American that I can pee on anything on that gas station property outside


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

A 1 gallon water jug also has a decent size opening and will sit nice on the seat beside me.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I use a gatorade bottle. Every once in a while I miss a little bit and pee myself.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I use a gatorade bottle. Every once in a while I miss a little bit and pee myself.


I would rather pee on a police car and get tazed for the electrolytes


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

homelesswarlock said:


> Gusy, have you ever peed all over yourself because you're refilling a Mountain Dew bottle and your aim was off?
> 
> Have you ever gotten hepatitis from a Holiday gas station bathroom?
> 
> ...


You can't get Hepatitis by peeing in a toilet.
A, if you have open sores on your butt (already a bigger problem) and actually sit on public toilets I suggest the "soap on toilet paper" method of cleaning the seat.
If you are touching possibly contaminated surfaces with your bare hands, you have bigger problems to worry about.

Hepatitis A is contracted either through open sore contact with contaminated surfaces or through eating food that has fecal matter from a contaminated person.

Stand and pee...squat for those that don't dangle.

As for peeing in a bottle (or anything else ftm) in your vehicle is a symptom of poor time management on your part.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Splash particles get on my shoes when pissing on asphalt.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

"Stand and Fill" :roflmao:


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> As for peeing in a bottle (or anything else ftm) in your vehicle is a symptom of poor rinse management on your part.


I pee in an used chinese food box for not only the recycling but to cut down on single use plastic


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Without wanting to elaborate too much. If the bottle is wide enough, there shouldn't be a need to aim.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> I pee in an used chinese food box for not only the recycling but to cut down on single use plastic


I've had the same plastic pee bottle for at least a year.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I enjoy the woods.


----------



## flataffect (Jan 19, 2018)

While moving forward, wedge steering wheel straight with right knee, put weight on left thigh, using left knee wedge open driver’s door far enough so negative pressure is created past the rocker panels, unbutton, unzipper, yank undies, bridge position, aim, release.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

homelesswarlock said:


> Guys, have you ever peed all over yourself because you're refilling a Mountain Dew bottle and your aim was off?
> 
> Have you ever gotten hepatitis from a Holiday gas station bathroom?
> 
> ...


Should sit it on the passenger seat after fill up. No more annoying pax trying to sit up front :big grin:


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You can't get Hepatitis by peeing in a toilet.
> A, if you have open sores on your butt (already a bigger problem) and actually sit on public toilets I suggest the "soap on toilet paper" method of cleaning the seat.
> If you are touching possibly contaminated surfaces with your bare hands, you have bigger problems to worry about.
> 
> ...









Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> As for peeing in a bottle (or anything else ftm) in your vehicle is a symptom of poor time management on your part.


Or father time, not much one can do about that.

I used to be a lw to hold it hours and hours. Now, from the moment I feel I have to go, I may have 30-60 min until situation critical.

That said, I have never peed in a baggie or bottle or anything else for that matter in my car.



homelesswarlock said:


> Well my friend, those days are over. Introducing ride-share pee bags (sponsored by Ziploc)


I had a roommate once who was a big time pot head. He was also a fireman subject to random drug screens. On days he worked our other roommate would piss in a baggie for him. He'd tape it to his thigh and go to work.

More than once the baggie leaked.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

They had Willy Wonka on set to pee blueberries into that slider bag. I was there.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Splash particles get on my shoes when pissing on asphalt.


tru dat


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I got a catheter


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I got a catheter


----------



## DontGoToPaterson (Mar 15, 2019)

i always pull over.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Okay I’m about to get a little real so this maybe sound mildly offense.

Since I guess so many drivers piss in the car into a .... ? bottle.

Do any female drivers do this? Are you capable of pulling this off? If so how do you aim your snub nose? Since there is no tissue where does the last drop go?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> As for peeing in a bottle (or anything else ftm) in your vehicle is a symptom of poor time management on your part.


On the contrary... the pee bottle is a great time management tool. It saves me the time and trouble of turning off the apps while I drive around looking for a 7-Eleven.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Coachman said:


> On the contrary... the pee bottle is a great time management tool. It saves me the time and trouble of turning off the apps while I drive around looking for a 7-Eleven.


Obvious question: Why drink excess fluid so you have to pee?

Seems to me like the best time management is to not drink too much before driving.

Sitting down in AC car, need very little water. Just sip throughout the day. Sip.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Do any female drivers do this? Are you capable of pulling this off? If so how do you aim your snub nose? Since there is no tissue where does the last drop go?


Well... You asked...

I can't do this in my current car, the seat won't go back far enough.

But years ago I had a 60 mile commute - each way. And I have narcolepsy, which is very well controlled now, but it wasn't then. I would occasionally have to pull over and take a nap when I was driving home from work to keep from crashing and killing myself.

One time I pulled over literally in the middle of nowhere and took a nap. When I woke up I had to pee so bad there was no way I was getting to a bathroom. I was just going to squat outside my car but turns out someone else decided to use this area for a break, too, and I didn't want to give him a show.

I had one of those huge McDonald's sweet tea cups in my car and I was able to slide the driver's seat all the way back and squat over the cup right in front of it. Didn't spill a drop. I also had tissues in my purse to use as TP.

When I first started Uber driving I tried something similar but couldn't get my seat back far enough to be able to squat down in front of it. I suppose I could do it in the passenger seat if I got desperate enough, since the steering wheel wouldn't be in the way.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I got a catheter


Besides my kids the only good part about going into labor and all the pain involved is getting a catheter ❤ ?



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay I'm about to get a little real so this maybe sound mildly offense.
> 
> Since I guess so many drivers piss in the car into a .... ? bottle.
> 
> Do any female drivers do this? Are you capable of pulling this off? If so how do you aim your snub nose? Since there is no tissue where does the last drop go?


So that's real, men fo that? I thought when people talk about pee pee in the car it's a joke.

Heck no! Ewwww ...

If I tried that it would spill everywhere ?. I still haven't figured out how to get it in the cup.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay I'm about to get a little real so this maybe sound mildly offense.
> 
> Since I guess so many drivers piss in the car into a .... ? bottle.
> 
> Do any female drivers do this? Are you capable of pulling this off? If so how do you aim your snub nose? Since there is no tissue where does the last drop go?


I saw a lady uber driver pull up to the uber lot the other day and dumped a McDonald's cup full of pee where I and the other male drivers dump their pee bottles...it was a lil gross to see since she was kinda sexy...the last image I wanted to see was a cup full of her urine or having to imagine how she managed to get it in a cup...


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Adult diapers might be the key...change yourself every 4 hours for pee and maybe once per poop....keep that money flowing


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

jgiun1 said:


> Adult diapers might be the key...change yourself every 4 hours for pee and maybe once per poop....keep that money flowing


I am NEVER taking an uber again ??


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Drive with one of these next to your car seat -- Easy aim, very discreet, and inconspicuous to carry.
Empty it out on the street while passing a homeless sanctuary encampment, it will go unnoticed.


----------



## AgentSmith (Aug 27, 2017)

Saw this in some restaurant:






..
This one caught my attention:


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Kodyhead said:


> I would rather just get out at a red light and pee on the car next to me
> 
> Also if I get gas at your gas station and go inside to use the bathroom and it's out of order its my right as an American that I can pee on anything on that gas station property outside


Lmao!


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

M62 said:


> Without wanting to elaborate too much. If the bottle is wide enough, there shouldn't be a need to aim.


Yup.



Coachman said:


> On the contrary... the pee bottle is a great time management tool. It saves me the time and trouble of turning off the apps while I drive around looking for a 7-Eleven.


7Elevens in your area have public restrooms?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You can't get Hepatitis by peeing in a toilet.
> A, if you have open sores on your butt (already a bigger problem) and actually sit on public toilets I suggest the "soap on toilet paper" method of cleaning the seat.
> If you are touching possibly contaminated surfaces with your bare hands, you have bigger problems to worry about.
> 
> ...


kinda hit him with both barrels there.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Drive with one of these next to your car seat -- Easy aim, very discreet, and inconspicuous to carry.
> Empty it out on the street while passing a homeless sanctuary encampment, it will go unnoticed.
> View attachment 361548


Oh yeah right! These have the rim inside which is to collect heavy syruppy consistency detergent as it oozes down from inside the cap and channel it into the container. It doesn't take a rocket scientist (ahem) to imagine what would happen to a stream of basically water hits the siderails....kind of a guarantee of needing to change your pants and shirt.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I've had the same plastic pee bottle for at least a year.


Stinks


----------



## David.your.Uber.driver (Sep 28, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You can't get Hepatitis by peeing in a toilet.
> A, if you have open sores on your butt (already a bigger problem) and actually sit on public toilets I suggest the "soap on toilet paper" method of cleaning the seat.
> If you are touching possibly contaminated surfaces with your bare hands, you have bigger problems to worry about.
> 
> ...


..... I disagree about Time Management- what about those of us with bladder challenges? It is illegal to relieve yourself in open public spaces in most jurisdictions.....


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Sitting down in AC car, need very little water. Just sip throughout the day. Sip.


If you don't have to pee once or twice during a long shift, you are not getting enough water.

Dehydration is real and is not your friend. Symptoms include headache, vision problems (been there, done that) and significant fatigue.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I saw a lady uber driver pull up to the uber lot the other day and dumped a McDonald's cup full of pee where I and the other male drivers dump their pee bottles...it was a lil gross to see since she was kinda sexy...the last image I wanted to see was a cup full of her urine or having to imagine how she managed to get it in a cup...


Everybody pees, dude


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Everybody pees, dude


UP

.net


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Everybody pees, dude





Mkang14 said:


> Besides my kids the only good part about going into labor and all the pain involved is getting a catheter ❤ ?
> 
> 
> So that's real, men fo that? I thought when people talk about pee pee in the car it's a joke.
> ...


Never pissed in my car but people do it. Oh that note anyone ever have a pax leave a surprise yellow bottle in their car.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

A condom will hold a lot more pee than you might think....but probably not enough. You don"t want it to pop.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Outdoor Unisex Portable Male Female Urinal 750ml Kids Car Travel Camping Urination Pee Toilet Urine Device Bottle Survival kit
$7.59 @walmart


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Outdoor Unisex Portable Male Female Urinal 750ml Kids Car Travel Camping Urination Pee Toilet Urine Device Bottle Survival kit
> $7.59 @walmart


Only problem...

Its like $8.00 with sales tax and then you gotta clean it.

What I've found best are the Arizona tea bottles. A good wide target to aim for (and not worry about getting stuck, caught or snagged in anything)

This one time in the army...

We were on a 18 hour convoy across the desert, halfway we get updated orders to cancel our layover and just drive straight through.

Long story short... one of the guys on the convoy manages to go #2 in a Pringle's can.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

You know driving Uber has gotten crazy when the topic of conversation is different ways to empty our bladder.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Everybody pees, dude


Everybody poops...i don't want to see her squat and pop either...i know it's reality i have just always had a issue with seeing nature take it course with pretty women ...me and my ex was out driving one night and she really had to go....so we pulled over to a store she speed walked to the door but it was locked....from there she ran to the side of the build bent over and I had the pleasure of watching pee gush out behind her...since then I been traumatized and can't get that image out of my head....im trying



OldBay said:


> Obvious question: Why drink excess fluid so you have to pee?
> 
> Seems to me like the best time management is to not drink too much before driving.
> 
> Sitting down in AC car, need very little water. Just sip throughout the day. Sip.


You must have never hear the half gallon of water a day recommendations....you need a half gallon of water a day to stay healthy and hydrated


----------



## LaurieLee (Jul 7, 2019)

I've never peed in a bottle or in a jug
I've never peed in a cup or mug

But I have peed all over town
I lift my skirt and I squat down

I open passenger doors front and back
And then I plan my pee attack

I've peed in hotels and construction site
I've peed on River Road at night

I peed by a church down Barry Farm way
I had hold of pepper spray

I've peed down a long darkly lit alley 
Realized a camera was pointed at me :whistling: 

I've even peed in broad daylight
Works ok if you do it right

Yes I have peed both here and there 
Lord I've peed about everywhere


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> since then I been traumatized and can't get that image out of my head....im trying


At my house, when it's just the two of us, we don't even close the bathroom door. Neither of us cares about it. Been that way for the 12 1/2 years we have lived together.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

flataffect said:


> While moving forward, wedge steering wheel straight with right knee, put weight on left thigh, using left knee wedge open driver's door far enough so negative pressure is created past the rocker panels, unbutton, unzipper, yank undies, bridge position, aim, release.


 I've never done that in a car. But driving a US Army 2.5 ton truck in convoy I did. I didn't jam the steering wheel with my knee. The guy in the passenger seat held the wheel

Now I use a Dual purpose cup. Coffee in the morning pee in the afternoon


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> At my house, when it's just the two of us, we don't even close the bathroom door. Neither of us cares about it. Been that way for the 12 1/2 years we have lived together.


After that long together it don't matter....but I bet if someone have a bathroom emergency on a first date...it won't be a second date...



oldfart said:


> I've never done that in a car. But driving a US Army 2.5 ton truck in convoy I did. I didn't jam the steering wheel with my knee. The guy in the passenger seat held the wheel
> 
> Now I use a Dual purpose cup. Coffee in the morning pee in the afternoon


So you reuse the cup after peeing in it?...please say no


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Everybody poops...i don't want to see her squat and pop either...i know it's reality i have just always had a issue with seeing nature take it course with pretty women ...me and my ex was out driving one night and she really had to go....so we pulled over to a store she speed walked to the door but it was locked....from there she ran to the side of the build bent over and I had the pleasure of watching pee gush out behind her...since then I been traumatized and can't get that image out of my head....im trying


Guess what else? She farts, too!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> After that long together it don't matter....but I bet if someone have a bathroom emergency on a first date...it won't be a second date...


I wouldn't do it on a first or second date. You have to know the person you're with. At least a little bit.

And you'd like to be allowed back to that restaurant again. lol


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I wouldn't do it on a first or second date. You have to know the person you're with. At least a little bit.
> 
> And you'd like to be allowed back to that restaurant again. lol


My preacher and his wife got a divorce because he farted real loud while they was on a romantic get away to save their marriage...she said that was the sign she needed to know it was over...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> My preacher and his wife got a divorce because he farted real loud while they was on a romantic get away to save their marriage...she said that was the sign she needed to know it was over...


That's an interesting one.

Obviously she was looking for a reason.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> My preacher and his wife got a divorce because he farted real loud while they was on a romantic get away to save their marriage...she said that was the sign she needed to know it was over...


Featured???

She's weak. I got this love note recently:










For the record I didn't.

I drive primarily at night. When you drive at night the world is your urinal. I've fertilized the lawns of some nice multi-million dollar homes and some ratchet ghetto alleys. I do prefer the hoity-toity suburbs for pissing.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Outdoor Unisex Portable Male Female Urinal 750ml Kids Car Travel Camping Urination Pee Toilet Urine Device Bottle Survival kit
> $7.59 @walmart


I'm starting to get concerned -o: . Although I have to admit when I end up in SF I hold my pee until I am out of there.

One time I went to a McDonalds in sf and there were drug addicts and homeless everywhere. 2 prostitutes walked out of the stall. Never again. So I'll hold it as much as possible then start heading south.


----------



## Hideyokidshideyowifebcuz (Apr 30, 2019)

I use the large voss glass container, it has a wide opening for us hung guys.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> My preacher and his wife got a divorce because he farted real loud while they was on a romantic get away to save their marriage...she said that was the sign she needed to know it was over...


That's disgusting ?.

There was a guy I really liked. We were off on one side of the club and while we were dancing he farted. It was BAD, smelled like death. I excused myself to the restroom and was turned off big time for the rest of the night. I still associate him with the fart ?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

LaurieLee said:


> I've never peed in a bottle or in a jug
> I've never peed in a cup or mug
> 
> But I have peed all over town
> ...


You should write childrens' books.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

I honestly wish I could vanish my bowels like they do in the Harry Potter universe. I’ll take it one step further and teleport it above Travis Kalanick and Dara Khosrowshahis heads.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

oldfart said:


> Now I use a Dual purpose cup. Coffee in the morning pee in the afternoon


I have a cup just like that. Hot or cold stays that way for hours.

...I admit I am not as resourseful though. My mug is for drinks only!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

gooddolphins said:


> You know driving Uber has gotten crazy when the topic of conversation is different ways to empty our bladder.


No dude this is the nature of the business. I drove a cab for 22 years. Sometimes you gotta pee!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I saw a lady uber driver pull up to the uber lot the other day and dumped a McDonald's cup full of pee where I and the other male drivers dump their pee bottles...it was a lil gross to see since she was kinda sexy...the last image I wanted to see was a cup full of her urine or having to imagine how she managed to get it in a cup...





> Everybody poops...i don't want to see her squat and pop either...i know it's reality i have just always had a issue with seeing nature take it course with pretty women ...me and my ex was out driving one night and she really had to go....so we pulled over to a store she speed walked to the door but it was locked....from there she ran to the side of the build bent over and I had the pleasure of watching pee gush out behind her...since then I been traumatized and can't get that image out of my head....im trying


I feel the opposite. It turns me on.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Splash particles get on my shoes when pissing on asphalt.


Have you tried peeing on dumpsters?


TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay I'm about to get a little real so this maybe sound mildly offense.
> 
> Since I guess so many drivers piss in the car into a .... ? bottle.
> 
> Do any female drivers do this? Are you capable of pulling this off? If so how do you aim your snub nose? Since there is no tissue where does the last drop go?


And women want equal pay. Smh



Uber's Guber said:


> Drive with one of these next to your car seat -- Easy aim, very discreet, and inconspicuous to carry.
> Empty it out on the street while passing a homeless sanctuary encampment, it will go unnoticed.
> View attachment 361548


Dont try this with tide pods it dont work trust me


Halfmybrain said:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> 7Elevens in your area have public restrooms?


In my area they are all 24/7 and if you walk into the bathroom and see how nasty it is, you will want to drop the Cosby kids off at the pool outside somewhere



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Long story short... one of the guys on the convoy manages to go #2 in a Pringle's can.


Which flavor?



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Long story short... one of the guys on the convoy manages to go #2 in a Pringle's can.


Which flavor? 


LaurieLee said:


> I've never peed in a bottle or in a jug
> I've never peed in a cup or mug
> 
> But I have peed all over town
> ...


If you really want to feel alive, pee in a mop bucket



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Long story short... one of the guys on the convoy manages to go #2 in a Pringle's can.


Which flavor? 


LaurieLee said:


> I've never peed in a bottle or in a jug
> I've never peed in a cup or mug
> 
> But I have peed all over town
> ...


If you really want to feel alive, pee in a mop bucket


Mkang14 said:


> I'm starting to get concerned -o: . Although I have to admit when I end up in SF I hold my pee until I am out of there.
> 
> One time I went to a McDonalds in sf and there were drug addicts and homeless everywhere. 2 prostitutes walked out of the stall. Never again. So I'll hold it as much as possible then start heading south.


Those dollar menu prostitutes are the best, but not as good as the $2 prostitutes


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

I get up and make 1 cup of coffee, and take in the car to sip. I usually drive 3 hours in the AM: 6:30-9:30am, but sometimes 4 hours 5-9am or 6-10am. Then I go home and use the toilet, shower, eat breakfast and drink lots more coffee. As long as I haven't eaten anything since 7pm, and if I only sip one cup of coffee while I drive, then I can drive for 4 hours without a break, every day. I think eating or drinking anything more while driving would make me have to stop.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> After that long together it don't matter....but I bet if someone have a bathroom emergency on a first date...it won't be a second date...
> 
> 
> So you reuse the cup after peeing in it?...please say no


Not until the next morning, after have been run through the dishwasher


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I feel the opposite. It turns me on.


So you like golden showers


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)

I just sling it out the window while I'm driving! The pax hardly ever notice.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Jerseyguy72 said:


> I just sling it out the window while I'm driving! The pax hardly ever notice.


if you can do that, you are in the wrong line of work.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

This thread reminds me of Salt River Tubing.

Local thing to do here in the summer. Get your buddies, buy or rent a tube, bring a floating cooler, ride a bus upstream the river. Float down the river for 6 hours drinking beer. No portapoties. Only explanation is EVERYONE was pissing their swimsuits in the river everyone is floating in...


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

The whole Pee Bottle thing is just disgusting

And people think I'm a freak


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

New2This said:


> I've fertilized the lawns of some nice multi-million dollar homes and some ratchet ghetto alleys. I do prefer the hoity-toity suburbs for pissing.


Be careful. Some of them may have video cameras operating, potentially with infrared capability.

The last thing you need is to have them read your license plate, then identify you, and then end up with a sex offender label.

I've never understood why peeing in public is labelled with that, but it often is.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Be careful. Some of them may have video cameras operating, potentially with infrared capability.
> 
> The last thing you need is to have them read your license plate, then identify you, and then end up with a sex offender label.
> 
> I've never understood why peeing in public is labelled with that, but it often is.


I have a bike rack on trunk that obscures my license plate.

I've never understood the sex offender thing either.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

New2This said:


> I've never understood the sex offender thing either.


I think it's because some over zealous people are trying to regulate behavior they dont like. Plus, you pee from your genitals, so that's their excuse to try to call it sexual.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Have you tried peeing on dumpsters?
> 
> And women want equal pay. Smh
> 
> ...


Dude I got discharged 9 years ago,

I have no idea what flavor I just remember that while I was driving down the road this guy (in combat gear) manages to poop in a Pringle's can.

But if your lookig should which flavor, I wouldn't use a spicy flavor for obvious reasons.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

homelesswarlock said:


> Guys, have you ever peed all over yourself because you're refilling a Mountain Dew bottle and your aim was off?
> 
> Have you ever gotten hepatitis from a Holiday gas station bathroom?
> 
> ...


This thread validates why most Uber drivers do NOT deserve even minimum wage.

My two cents.
?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Dude I got discharged 9 years ago,
> 
> I have no idea what flavor I just remember that while I was driving down the road this guy (in combat gear) manages to poop in a Pringle's can.
> 
> But if your lookig should which flavor, I wouldn't use a spicy flavor for obvious reasons.


I think you gotta go salt n vin


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> This thread validates why most Uber drivers do NOT deserve even minimum wage.
> 
> My two cents.
> ?


You're slacking. You didn't even call us low class!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I use a gatorade bottle. Every once in a while I miss a little bit and pee myself.


As I've mentioned before, mistaking the full piss Gatorade bottle for the Gatorade bottle you just bought is an error you make only once. Recommendation: remove the label from the piss bottle.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Get the real deal...
https://www.walmart.com/ip/CareBag-Men-s-Urinal-Absorbent-Bags-20-count/55682311


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

LaurieLee said:


> I've never peed in a bottle or in a jug
> I've never peed in a cup or mug
> 
> But I have peed all over town
> ...


You are very creative!



Kevin Kargel said:


> Get the real deal...
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/CareBag-Men-s-Urinal-Absorbent-Bags-20-count/55682311


I have those for woman but they don't hold enough.. bought it for puke but drunk pax can't figure out how to open it.



warrior lady said:


> You are very creative!
> 
> 
> I have those for woman but they don't hold enough.. bought it for puke but drunk pax can't figure out how to open it.


I even have ones with hard plastic cup shape with absorbent material which would be good for kids but doesn't hold enough for adults.


----------



## gonzotildawn (May 28, 2016)

No "vomit" /air sickness/ emesis bags in your car?
Get 'em!
emesis bags
Target area even an race horse would love!


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

gonzotildawn said:


> No "vomit" /air sickness/ emesis bags in your car?
> Get 'em!
> emesis bags
> Target area even an race horse would love!


I have those for vomit bags.. but they actually work ok for pee bags (if you're very careful when you're done with it while taking it to pour out).


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Recycling is the best way, helps the environment... + yoga is good for you


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

Here’s how I Pee (the female perspective):
If you can go on grass, mulch, some softish material then there’s hardly ever splatter. Good luck on concrete..try to avoid. 
If you must go in your car, You HaveTo Havea LARGE fast food plastic CUP. Trust me a small or medium will Not Do Well. Napkins or paper towels underneath and around are good idea. Cup must be pretty much touching your skin in order to not miss, unless you can aim well.
Here’s My Cup Story:
A few years back we had an ice storm in DC that hit during evening rush hour and the city had not treated the roads at all.I was in DC heading home to Alexandria (only 14 miles away). But there are only 3 bridges connecting DC to Virginia and with the traffic and ice it was a disastrous drive. It took me 5 hours to get home.
But here’s my story.. I had no Pax with me ( thank God). I was in standstill traffic in a residential neighborhood with one lane traffic each way. I had had a big gulp (but threw that cup away earlier) and was definitely filling the effects. Now I have a minivan so I could of easily peed beside the van with the van obstructing most peoples view of me. But the roads were icy and I didnt want to risk another car hitting me while I’m outside the van. So I decide to pee in a plastic fast food cup. Unfortunately it was a MEDIUM CUP...not good. I precariously have it under me carefully peeing into it ( while on driver’s seat) and I notice the cup is getting heavy so probably almost full. I’m able to force myself to pause mid-pee ( few dribbles on the seat) and quickly pour the pee out of the window. I put the cup back under me and finish. But this time when getting it out from under me I spilled some pee from the cup on the back part of the seat.
No biggie.. Clean up later.
So the moral of the story for girls is to ALWAYS HAVE A LARGE FAST FOOD CUP AND NAPKINS WITH YOU!! Im surprised I was able to stop mid-pee... that’s not always the case.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

warrior lady said:


> Here's how I Pee (the female perspective):
> If you can go on grass, mulch, some softish material then there's hardly ever splatter. Good luck on concrete..try to avoid.
> If you must go in your car, You HaveTo Havea LARGE fast food plastic CUP. Trust me a small or medium will Not Do Well. Napkins or paper towels underneath and around are good idea. Cup must be pretty much touching your skin in order to not miss, unless you can aim well.
> Here's My Cup Story:
> ...


5* would read again.
Audio version next time please and thank you.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I force myself to get out of the car every two hours to stretch. It's actually quite dangerous to sit for hours on end without getting up to walk around. The strategy is to time my pee break with the stretch break. The best places are Wal-Marts, Targets, or any large grocery store chain. You can get in and out quickly, but still walk enough distance to do your circulatory system a huge favor.

Gas stations/fast food joints are not good options. Their facilities are not up to Big Box retail cleanliness standards, and the store footprint is so small, you will get spotted by the cashier way too easily. Some of them require you ask for a key. That usually means the clerk's piercing glare will obligate you to buy something before leaving, thereby killing your profit margin.

I try not to pee into a plastic bag or bottle if I can avoid it. However, when there's a good surge going on...I have re-purposed an old 32-ounce water bottle I bought from CVS for that mission. It has a massively wide opening on the top. I can empty my bladder at maximum PSI, all while making quick lane changes at 60 MPH in heavy traffic, and not spill a single drop on my lightly-colored cloth seats.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

I get friction on a pickle jar. Can't use a Gatorade bottle or coffee mug. Opening is too small. ???


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

mbd said:


> Recycling is the best way, helps the environment... + yoga is good for you


Your Google search history is on par with @yankdog


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

what about using a regular bathroom? Is that too hard?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

warrior lady said:


> I have those for vomit bags.. but they actually work ok for pee bags (if you're very careful when you're done with it while taking it to pour out).


You pour pee out of a puke bag?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I enjoy the woods.


Morning, Elijah, or Tiger?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

TXUbering said:


> Morning, Elijah, or Tiger?


White birch.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

David.your.Uber.driver said:


> ..... I disagree about Time Management- what about those of us with bladder challenges? It is illegal to relieve yourself in open public spaces in most jurisdictions.....


I have bladder challenges.
Time Management includes planning your day so that these requirements are taken care.

Again, this is a Time Management Failure.



Coachman said:


> On the contrary... the pee bottle is a great time management tool. It saves me the time and trouble of turning off the apps while I drive around looking for a 7-Eleven.


If you don't know where every public restroom in your general area is, that is your failure. Time Management allows you to park, walk into said business, and relieve your need.
If you are in a non stop ping market where you don't have "time" to stop, you are still doing this wrong. There are ways to fit the pee in when the need occurs.



Boca Ratman said:


> Or father time, not much one can do about that.
> 
> I used to be a lw to hold it hours and hours. Now, from the moment I feel I have to go, I may have 30-60 min until situation critical.
> 
> That said, I have never peed in a baggie or bottle or anything else for that matter in my car.


30-60 mins sounds about the norm for me.
You might be diabetic (though other issues can cause this) as this is what causes me to have that problem.
But, 30-60 minutes is more than enough time to find a restroom in most cities (NYC being a weird place my over generalizations may not be as applicable to...though I bet there are hundreds, if not thousands, of drivers even in NYC able to make it to actual toilets, so no excuses for the lazy people that can't Time Manage for crap.)


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> I have bladder challenges.
> Time Management includes planning your day so that these requirements are taken care.
> 
> Again, this is a Time Management Failure.
> ...


Yeah, you tell em how it's done, Ms. Thang. *snap*



http://imgur.com/E8onK0w


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Again, this is a Time Management Failure


There are an infinite number of reasons one could be stuck in a car unable to get to a bathroom that have nothing to do with time management and you know it.

I sat in traffic once for 2 hours and 45 minutes because a plane crash landed on the highway.

I sat in traffic for 5 hours because there was a car chase that ended in a crash and fatal shooting on the highway.

It's not a time management problem that leads people to piss in a bottle in their car, its laziness.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

homelesswarlock said:


> Guys, have you ever peed all over yourself because you're refilling a Mountain Dew bottle and your aim was off?
> 
> Have you ever gotten hepatitis from a Holiday gas station bathroom?
> 
> ...


If your using a soda bottle change your screen name to pencil dick


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> ever have a pax leave a surprise yellow bottle in their car.


I usually empty my 2-Qt bottle in a sewer hole or on a lawn, immediately after use. One time I used it, set it on the floor of the back, and wasn't until after picking up and dropping off a couple of lady customers I realized! I checked all over, under the seats. Without saying a word, they apparently removed it. Did they think it was mine, or a previous rider? Oh well, by not saying anything, it saved me being super embarrassed.



Robert Larrison said:


> If your using a soda bottle change your screen name to pencil dick


Two car pee claims by guys (I'm a dude) utterly confound me. This (soda bottle) and "while driving."

I'm also amazed that people trust the "structural integrity" of any kind of cup, and also apparently don't mind the splash factor of that kind of open faced container. It's bad enough when one filled with ice cold beverage, supposedly capped to keep its shape, collapses as handed to you at the drive-through.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

Robert Larrison said:


> If your using a soda bottle change your screen name to pencil dick


Well I'm really proud that you were able to kick meth to the curb and choose the sober life, Robert. Props.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> If you don't know where every public restroom in your general area is, that is your failure.


Maybe you can in a smaller market. Not in the fourth largest city in the country where I live.


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> You pour pee out of a puke bag?


Sometimes. Those sturdy accordion looking one they have at hospitals for puke. They are blue.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> As for peeing in a bottle (or anything else ftm) in your vehicle is a symptom of poor time management on your part.


The opposite is true. It takes more time to find a place to pee than it does to pee in a bottle, no matter how well you think you are managing your time. In my city, disposing of the bottle is easier than finding a restroom, as well, as there are trash cans at every bus stop all over the city.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

ggrezzi said:


> what about using a regular bathroom? Is that too hard?


So late night...

There's not a lot open,

To multiply problems there's issues where. Lot of stores that are open... don't let customers use the bathroom. About 50/50 I can talk them into it.

However at some times of the night there's entire suburbs I can't find an open bathroom in and I know it's a 15+ drive to get to one.

Sucks but that's reality.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

One of those big travel tumblers that have a lid gasket, preferably in a dark-color, with its lid opening(s) hot-melt glued.
Discreet-ish, large capacity, large opening.
Upside: it's reusable.
Downside: it's reusable.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

homelesswarlock said:


> Guys, have you ever peed all over yourself because you're refilling a Mountain Dew bottle and your aim was off?
> 
> Have you ever gotten hepatitis from a Holiday gas station bathroom?
> 
> ...


Who uses a mountain dew to pee in? Gatorade bottles always, wide opening. Rookies.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay I'm about to get a little real so this maybe sound mildly offense.
> 
> Since I guess so many drivers piss in the car into a .... ? bottle.
> 
> Do any female drivers do this? Are you capable of pulling this off? If so how do you aim your snub nose? Since there is no tissue where does the last drop go?


I actually use a 7-11 big gulp cup
The opening is never too small
and only ever had a tiny overfill once...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> However at some times of the night there's entire suburbs I can't find an open bathroom in and I know it's a 15+ drive to get to one.


Thank goodness for Wally World!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Thank goodness for Wally World!


There's a few around here I won't stop at because I'm afraid the car will be gone by the time I get back from the bathroom.

Of the two I'm thinking of, one had a notorious double murder in the parking lot, and the other one I'm thinking of has security guards escort you to your car late night.

Yeah completely serious...

Not joking...

That's a whole new reason to add. Sketchy ass neighborhoods you don't trust your locked car in for 5 minutes.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

There's also an app for that. I've had Toilet Finder on my phone for years.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> There's also an app for that. I've had Toilet Finder on my phone for years.


I had completely forgotten that one. I need to get that app!


----------



## Sari (May 8, 2015)

I’m sick of seeing pee bottles on the street.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

homelesswarlock said:


> Guys, have you ever peed all over yourself because you're refilling a Mountain Dew bottle and your aim was off?
> 
> Have you ever gotten hepatitis from a Holiday gas station bathroom?
> 
> ...


Great pillows for your airport nap.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

warrior lady said:


> Sometimes. Those sturdy accordion looking one they have at hospitals for puke. They are blue.


I use the same thing, just saying I throw away the whole thing



Sari said:


> I'm sick of seeing pee bottles on the street.


That's the amusing part for me is that they are afraid to break the law about peeing in public but then throw a sealed bottle of urine out the window on the street which for some reason seems worse then peeing literally on the street


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> There's also an app for that. I've had Toilet Finder on my phone for years.


The Gasbuddy app can also be useful: lets you filter gas stations by amenity.


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> i always pull over.


I pull over open my trunk grab my big pretzel container and unload


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I use the same thing, just saying I throw away the whole thing
> 
> 
> That's the amusing part for me is that they are afraid to break the law about peeing in public but then throw a sealed bottle of urine out the window on the street which for some reason seems worse then peeing literally on the street


Oh ya I do throw away the bag but think it's more responsible to pour out pee on the grass then bag in the trash.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

I think a cath with the tube end pushed through a hole in the floorboard would be ideal.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

To be quite honest, they lost me when they talked about catching Hepatitis C from a restroom. A company that makes that claim must not feel confident in their product.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Great idea as long as you don't generate more pee than what the bag can hold.

I'm being fairly serious. The bags can be stored in the glove compartment and used in a situation where no restrooms are open nearby. You can dispose of a used bag in the nearest public trash bin -- or pour out the contents and then trash the bag so people can't see you throw out bags of urine.


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

Hideyokidshideyowifebcuz said:


> I use the large voss glass container, it has a wide opening for us hung guys.


Us REALLY hung guys just flop it out the sunroof!


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Splash particles get on my shoes when pissing on asphalt.


the wind blow back sometimes gets me.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Trebor said:


> the wind blow back sometimes gets me.


Never piss into the wind, my brother.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Never piss into the wind, my brother.


Sometimes it changes direction


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Trebor said:


> Sometimes it changes direction


Shift shift!


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

You know how bad a piss bottle smells up your car. Use a freaking restroom. GROSS


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Buckiemohawk said:


> You know how bad a piss bottle smells up your car. Use a freaking restroom. GROSS


You know you are supposed to put the cap back on right?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Never piss into the wind, my brother.


Nor onto electric train tracks.

This guy couldn't hold it anymore at my neighborhood Metro station.
(likely because of that bottle of his on the ground)


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

Trebor said:


> You know you are supposed to put the cap back on right?


----------



## ShanitaTHauck (5 mo ago)

Adult diaper is good optional as compare to pee bottle.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

homelesswarlock said:


> Guys, have you ever peed all over yourself because you're refilling a Mountain Dew bottle and your aim was off?


There are urinal bags for males and females at local drug stores for like $15 for a pack.

They absorb so there is little leakage, except from you. 😄


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

I use McDonald’s large iced coffee cup stick my whole D in there otherwise it’s just too big to use any sort of bottle


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Zombie thread!



> Adult diaper is good optional as compare to pee bottle.


I suppose for women, but that's gonna reek. A bottle can be dumped and capped.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Ambiguous said:


> I use McDonald’s large iced coffee cup stick my whole D in there otherwise it’s just too big to use any sort of bottle


But of course.


----------

